# where to find glass breastmilk storage bottles?



## sasntappy (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm expecting baby # 3 in June and it's been several years since I've had to pump. I used to have some glass Lansinoh breastmilk bottles that said "Mommy's Milk" on them that i loved, but they were passed down a few times since then. I can't seem to find new ones like that anywhere. Does anyone know if they are still being made or where I might find some? I only need a few. Thanks


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Evenflo makes glass bottles. They come with yucky rubber nipples, but I threw those out. I used them for storing the milk I donated. I like the evenflo ones because the discs for them are not completely flat--they have a little bubble that make them easier to pick up and they dry better in a rack.

I *heart* my Evenflo bottles. I got them at BRU. You can find them online cheaper but the shipping is very high. Especially for just a few, just look at BRU.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

i got some from this site www.specialtybottle.com more specifically i use these 6 oz. ones

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index...n=Custom&ID=14

they seem perfect and thick enough that if i dropped one on the floor in the kitchen i doubt it would even break. the price is pretty reasonable and they came very quickly.


----------



## sasntappy (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks ladies! The Evenflows look a lot like I used to have--I could pump directly into them, freeze them, then put on a nipple and they were good to go. I miss the little mommy's milk label though







They were unique and easy to ID as belonging to my girls. Any other leads anyone?.... Thanks.


----------



## mmbranh (Jul 22, 2005)

I have also been looking lately for the Lansinoh Mommy's Milk bottles. I have only seen them available on UK sites and through E-bay. I have been using the Evenflo glass that I also purchased at BRU.


----------



## kittykatty (Jul 9, 2005)

I've also seen the evenflos at BRU.


----------



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

Some one gave me the suggestion of using the 4 or 6 oz canning jars. I have a pack of 12 4oz (faster to defrost) jars...but I haven't gotten to the point of needing to pump or store just yet. Are there any drawbacks to using these? I have a couple glass bottles given to me as a "novelty" gift (little did they know that I would prefer glass).


----------



## trixibelle7 (Apr 1, 2007)

I doesn't live near a BRU, but the ONLY website I found that carries them is www.ingeling.com (she also has a cool selection of natural baby items and baby clothes that she makes...she is a baby nurse) the site says she has a good stock and the shipping isn't totally ridiculous. I ordered a four and an eight ounce pack and I think the shipping total was $7 or $8 dollars. You can also freeze right in them, I guess?


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I wouldn't freeze in them bc it would take *forever* to thaw.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

there are several sets of the lansinoh mommy's milk glass bottles on ebay right now. some are NIB and some a "gently used".


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.organicgrace.com/1121474.html

They have 4 oz and 8 oz glass as well as silicone nipples.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

the glass canning jars dont take forever to thaw....i put a 6oz jar on the counter for a few hrs and it was about 3/4 of the way thawed and then i just put it in the fridge and it thawed the rest of the way - anything that wasnt thawed when i put it in a bowl of hot water to heat it must have gone away and that just took 10 mins or so.


----------



## sasntappy (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the replies! I like the mason jar idea. I've got a ton of those.... We dont have a BRU near here. Does Target have glass bottles too? Will be keeping an eye on ebay now too. Thanks again!


----------

